# Ridge Tahoe--general ?? about ownership



## Kenward (Jan 13, 2010)

The Ridge Tahoe is one place we're looking at in Tahoe... will any owner who's been there a while mind giving me feedback on stability of MFs, special assessments, etc?  If we buy into this year will there be spaces left in the summer at this point (later July, likely)?

Sounds like they help with renting the lockouts if desired, but could we split the week's time too?  How early can one toss their unit into an exchange pool if that's the plan a given year?

If we want to ski there, is a second unit needed to be able to lock in the Christmas week??   

Any other thoughts, caveats, etc?  

TIA!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2010)

My only concern is that it is somewhat isolated - it's up on the mountain range  that divides Lake Tahoe from the Carson Valley - not actually at Lake Tahoe.  We like to be closer to South Shore and everything there.  If you want to just relax and have a quiet week or ski,  it's a good choice, but for dining out, entertainment, and the casinos, it's a little far out for us.


----------



## Kenward (Jan 14, 2010)

Avoiding those expenses is part of the game for us. 15-20 minutes isn't far anyway, and their shuttle is attractive too.  So that's less of a concern.  In a similar vein though, I'm also trying to get a handle on other TSs perhaps better suited location-wise for different ski resorts about the lake.  The Ridge just seems to be such a nice resort itself!  

That's why the questions about the nuts and bolts part...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2010)

There are many nice resorts around the lake - I'd say the top 3 are the Marriott, the Hyatt, and the Tahoe Vacation Club (former Embassy.)  

Have you looked at the Tahoe TS reviews on TUG?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 14, 2010)

I am an owner at Ridge. Unless you own two or more weeks, it's almost impossible to reserve week 52 or, to a lesser extend, week 51. Summer weeks are a little easier to reserve, but they probably would not be available for 2010 at this point. The M/F is approaching $900, yet they don't even provide shampoo and conditioner to owners. On the other hand, the resort and units are really nice, with many amenities and activities.


----------



## Kenward (Jan 14, 2010)

I just spoke with management at the Ridge, and they're into the point system now.  This makes things a bit more confusing for me.  

If I purchase/own a week, I can apparently upgrade into that system for $3500.  Split weeks into smaller chunks, choice of any building, get something nice this year, etc., etc.  (He wouldn't tell me what was available if I purchased, saying it was for owners only.)

I don't know what this would entail in the end, but it would be far less than the $23000 he quoted me for a points pkg. directly from them.

I'm still waiting for the emailed information he promised...


----------



## jfk123 (Jan 15, 2010)

We own four weeks at the Ridge Tahoe.  We attended the points presentation a couple years ago, and would never go that route.  You can buy weeks on e-bay for less than what the charge was to convert to points. Also, the maintenence fees were double for points.  I talked to many owners, and no one was converting to the point system.

After buying our 4th week, I was able to get a summer week with only a few months notice, which was back to back with our other three weeks.


----------



## Phill12 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kenward said:


> The Ridge Tahoe is one place we're looking at in Tahoe... will any owner who's been there a while mind giving me feedback on stability of MFs, special assessments, etc?  If we buy into this year will there be spaces left in the summer at this point (later July, likely)?
> 
> Sounds like they help with renting the lockouts if desired, but could we split the week's time too?  How early can one toss their unit into an exchange pool if that's the plan a given year?
> 
> ...




 We own two units for now and love the Ridge Tahoe and have for years. The fact it is a well run resort always updated without wasting owners money.
 The one thing we like is the fact it is 15 minutes from the casino area and you can enjoy the Ridge summer months and spend all day there if you like.

 We owned the Tower when they were building it and after five years sold it and left timesharing for about ten years. When I had to retire we came back up to Tahoe and checked out the Marriott and others then went back up and bought the Ridge Naegle and have never regretted it.We also own even year Tower again.

 The Marriott was nice as other resorts but during the summer I don't want every minute in the crowds and hearing loud voices and music most of the night.:zzz: 

 We have two units there now and go up every July fourth week to enjoy the Ridge.


 Just so you know because our daughter out of the house now the Naegle which we love is listed for rent or sale on the Tug Market Place if you would like to check it out.  Naegles are not lockout units but we learned long time ago not split the lockoff units because less trading power so the lockoff to us isn't worth anything because we would never go spend seven days in a studio any where.   PHIL


----------

